# Cabinet Fans suggestion



## anirbandd (Nov 17, 2012)

I need 
1. one cabinet fan of 120mm, 
2. one around 90-100mm. 

for intake and exhaust. flashy stuff [LED fitted] not needed.

will be powered from PSU coz onboard Chasis fan connector is already in use.

i know 120mm is available, but the other one, is it available? and if yes, then what will be the estimated price? 

PS: is warranty important on such stuff?

someone.. a little help here..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2012)

80 mm fans are available for as low Rs. 50, but those are not so good. I bought 2 80 mm fans for 150 (75 each) and they are really good. Warrenty on such cheap products are not required.

As far as fan placement is concerned, I'll be able to provide better help if you can tell me the positions of grills on your cabinet. If possible, post some pics of your cabinet showing the various grill positions and make sure your cabinet has a 120 mm fan slot before buying one.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 17, 2012)

i am making a custom cabinet.. 

where did you buy it from? kolkata? which shop?


----------



## Myth (Nov 17, 2012)

120 mm : Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler | Flipkart.com
Try fitting 2 120mm's if you can. The stats are good and the blue led is a bonus 
I dont think smaller fans are effective moving air inside a larger cabinet.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2012)

I' living  in Jodhpur and bought it from Jodhpur itself. I've talked to my shopkeeper's distributor and he told me that computer related parts get expensive in Rajasthan because of inter-state transport charges, so, I guess stuff should be cheap in a city like Kolkata with local ports.

Hi, there's also a Deepcool XFAN120L/B available *www.flipkart.com/deepcool-xfan120l-b/p/itmd9hkaqj8ce8y2?pid=COLD9HKATDMYJFZG&ref=880ea33a-d667-4cbc-9afc-1ba764c06086.

Whats the difference between the cooler master stuff and this one?

anirbandd, if lights aren't necessary, then you can get a pack of 4 120 mm fans from cooler master at flipkart at Rs. 796 (that makes Rs. 199 per fan, real cheap).


----------



## Myth (Nov 17, 2012)

Difference:
Fan Speed, Fan AirFlow, Noise Level. And price


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 17, 2012)

You are getting Bitfenix Spectre 120mm Fluid bearing fan for Rs. 350. 425 for LED version with on/off controller: Fans and HeatSinks : Pre-Order | BitFenix Spectre & Spectre Pro Fans


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 17, 2012)

cant buy either.. am really cash strapped after the CX430V2 and R7770 buy.

am willing to go for non-branded, low cost products. anyone from Kolkata?? 

btw, i forgot to mention.. i will be powering the fans from PSU, coz theres  is only one chasis fan connector on my mobo, and its already occupied. are there converters for 3pin to molex? or maybe fans with molex connectors??


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2012)

local shops may rob you  - so buy the fans from FK - wait if you think the price is too high :
*www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-sil...a757-79cb91ac998c&cmpid=affiliate_promo_tyroo

and get the connectors from local shops - should be the cheapest solution for you and finding a low cost 90mm fan is next to impossible - because of their uncommon size they costs even more than 120mm fans.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 19, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> *i am making a custom cabinet.. *
> 
> where did you buy it from? kolkata? which shop?



90mm is needed... and 4x120mm too many.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2012)

then get 120mm fans from local shops but a single piece may cost you 250 bucks and the extra cost of 3 pin fan to molex converter connector and 90mm fans are very rare to find .. some from NZXT may costs as high as 750-800 bucks or search on ebay for better deals.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ Yep.. thats the price @Chandni. the 90mm coolermaster are around 175. and i dont need connectors. will make them from spare molex...


----------



## Techguy (Nov 23, 2012)

buy coolermaster xtraflow .. 120mm with pwm   around 500rs


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 24, 2012)

which fans should i buy with nzxt beta evo??? and how many???


----------

